
Network-Based Businesses Will Disrupt All Sectors of the Economy - mooreds
http://fortune.com/2018/08/14/floodgate-mike-maples-networks/
======
megamindbrian2
Time for buzzword bingo!

~~~
megamindbrian2
I win. I had economy, disrupt, network, crypto and "tech industry" all in a
row down the left hand side.

